# 팔방미남



## flawlesschanyong

팔방미남.This is a new slang but does anyone know what it means.
Background:Recently used to describe Park Hyungsik on a variety show as The entertainment industry's representative 팔방미남.I am guessing it has something to do with being perfect?


----------



## vientito

팔방미남 may be new but 팔방미인 is not

It basically means someone who's versatile and perfect in every aspect.

Every word is a hanja.  Literally means a beauty in eight directions.


----------



## Rance

Definition of 팔방미인 given by vientito is correct.
Although the word 미인 alone is restricted to female subject only, 팔방미인 is not.
팔방미남 probably comes from the misconception that 팔방미인 refers to women only.


----------



## Kross

As Rance meantioned, 팔방미인 is a unisex standard Korean. So it can be used for either males or females. However, 팔방미남 is used to only describe a versatile male. And it is not a standard Korean word.


----------

